# Chest PA and lateral and add'l PA w/ nipple markers



## SharL  (Apr 13, 2010)

What would be the appropriate way to code this, all done in same visit:
Chest 2 views 71020  followed by PA chest with nipple markers 71010

or 

Chest 2 views 71020 followed by PA chest w/ nipple markers 71035

Is there a right or wrong ?  Thanks


----------



## tristate (Apr 19, 2010)

A PA chest is coded as 71010.   I would code 71020 and 71010-59

Debby.


----------



## mmail (May 1, 2010)

I analize first, what insurance, then, the insurance acept the 2 procedure with modifiers?
If not, what is the better reimbursement ? with modifier ? or using the complete procedure?


----------



## SharL  (May 20, 2010)

Thank you both for responding. The complete would be 4 views though and we are only doing 3, for which there is no code for.  So, perhaps the best is 71020, 71010-59.  We are doing these in our outpatient satellite facilities and do quite a few. I see they always bill out the extra view as specialis, and I really didn't agree with that.

Thanks - again !


----------

